# AEM Methanol Kit error red led (low level tank) during acceleration process



## AEB (Jul 27, 2012)

Guys, I just installed a AEM methanol kit Stage 2 (30-3300), the problem is during my accelaration process, the error led begins to flash in red (1 flashes, low level tank), but the amount of fluid in the tank is ok. Please see the video attached.

Anyone had the same problem?. Anyone know the root cause of the problem and how it can be solved?

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## joeyfrost (Feb 26, 2017)

Havent had this issue because im not running meth yet but probable cause might be the actual sensor or wiring. Double check the circuit for the sensor and the sensor itself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEB (Jul 27, 2012)

joeyfrost said:


> Havent had this issue because im not running meth yet but probable cause might be the actual sensor or wiring. Double check the circuit for the sensor and the sensor itself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Joy, but in case of sensor or circuit sensor could be the problem, when a press the test controller module button (with the nozzle disconnected from the engine) in order to test the system functionality, the error LED by low level tank should appears, but in my case it is not happen...the functionality system test happens with no problem, previous and during the total test process, totaly normal, so I understand the sensor level and wires are ok.


----------



## joeyfrost (Feb 26, 2017)

AEB said:


> Thanks Joy, but in case of sensor or circuit sensor could be the problem, when a press the test controller module button (with the nozzle disconnected from the engine) in order to test the system functionality, the error LED by low level tank should appears, but in my case it is not happen...the functionality system test happens with no problem, previous and during the total test process, totaly normal, so I understand the sensor level and wires are ok.


Gotcha im not really sure.. have you contacted aem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AEB (Jul 27, 2012)

joeyfrost said:


> Gotcha im not really sure.. have you contacted aem?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes, I just contacted to the AEM thechnical support, and the cause of the problem is the conductive level sensor, unafortunately the conductive sensor type is not reliable, some time and according diferent % of mix, the sensor not detect the conductivity of the mix and gives a false signal of low level. Afortunatily this type of fail not affect the operation pf the pump and the injection system because is only a indicator signal not a lock signal.

There are a lot of similar cases registered in the AEM forum page of the different users.


----------



## joeyfrost (Feb 26, 2017)

AEB said:


> yes, I just contacted to the AEM thechnical support, and the cause of the problem is the conductive level sensor, unafortunately the conductive sensor type is not reliable, some time and according diferent % of mix, the sensor not detect the conductivity of the mix and gives a false signal of low level. Afortunatily this type of fail not affect the operation pf the pump and the injection system because is only a indicator signal not a lock signal.
> 
> There are a lot of similar cases registered in the AEM forum page of the different users.


Makes sense. At least you arent chasing a ghost now! Glad to hear you at least found out why. I wonder if you can just trick it with a resistor or something to satisfy the circuit or maybe alter the mix. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

sprinkle some salt into the reservoir. i get a low level all the time, it has to do with the conductivity of the sensor.


----------

